# What morph is this



## boris1066 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone can help as I'm trying to find out what morph this lil lady as I am new to the confusing world of Leo genetics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetcheeks7911 (Apr 17, 2014)

boris1066 said:


> Just wondering if anyone can help as I'm trying to find out what morph this lil lady as I am new to the confusing world of Leo geneticsimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An Eclipse?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo aberrant: victory:.


----------



## Sweetcheeks7911 (Apr 17, 2014)

gazz said:


> Hypo aberrant: victory:.


LOL guessing game 

I am rubbish with identifying morphs


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

If you look carefully you can see the shadowing of the banding in your leo.

When it was a hatchling it would have looked like the leo in the picture below.


----------



## boris1066 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot really helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

